# Movies that give you adrenaline



## Guilleum2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Have you seen any movies that make you like... YEAH YES GO DO THE THING YES and by the time the movie/moment is over you've got a little high?

For me it comes from movies where you GOTTA GO FAST:
1. Redline
2. Mad Max: Fury Road
3. Speedracer (Wachowski's)
and also 4. Kingsmen: The Secret Service for the scene in the church holy cow


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 24, 2016)

Good topic! 

I'd have to say Pulp Fiction. (2 different scenes.) 
-When he stabs Mia in the heart w/ the needle. 
-The Bonnie Situation. All of it. 

Oh! And the original Jurassic Park, when the lawyer/accountant guy gets eaten by the T-Rex. 

Good stuff!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 24, 2016)

Redline.






As for movies that gets your adrenaline pumping..

Can't think of any.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 24, 2016)

Fury Road is a good answer, but I gotta go with Jackie Chan's Police Story.
The choreography is absolutly stunning and that climactic ending always puts me on edge!
His best movie, in my opinion, though to be fair, you could take any good Jackie Chan film really. Rumble in The Bronx was another intense one.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Oct 24, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Fury Road is a good answer, but I gotta go with Jackie Chan's Police Story.
> The choreography is absolutly stunning and that climactic ending always puts me on edge!
> His best movie, in my opinion, though to be fair, you could take any good Jackie Chan film really. Rumble in The Bronx was another intense one.



Wow I'll have to check those out, I really like Jackie Chan's stuff!


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

The new Planet of the Apes movies. Goddamn, they're so good.


----------

